# Anyone know of aml? Andromed Labs



## musclebird

Just placed an order in with andromed labs and just wanted to get some feedback from anyone who's shipped from them or has used their gear before, thx!


----------



## Christosterone

Why would you ask after you placed an order? Also, this board isn't a source check


----------



## musclebird

sorry not trying to break any rules, i saw a lot of posts of people asking about Pinnacle on here so i thought it would be okay if i asked about aml and i couldn't find any bad reviews on them before i ordered so i ordered from them... just wanted to hear if anyone had any new reviews on them, i started to get sketched out after reading some of the stuff on ology scamming people and there's a lot of reviews on aml from ology, at least if i get ripped off i can be the first to warn the Canadian brothers haha


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'm not even from Canada and I know of better Canadian Dom sources lol...

Should ask these questions before you order like Dr. Christosterone says


----------



## musclebird

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not even from Canada and I know of better Canadian Dom sources lol...
> 
> Should ask these questions before you order like Dr. Christosterone says



Yah maybe i jumped the gun, but there's no bad reviews out there for them, there's good reviews on here to but it almost seems to good to be true, just hoping everything arrives okay! and i dont know how to find Canadian dom sources... so i took a crack at this one haha


----------



## airagee23

Well the longer you stick around you will learn. It takes time. NO ONE is gonna just give you a source


----------



## LeanHerm

musclebird said:


> Yah maybe i jumped the gun, but there's no bad reviews out there for them, there's good reviews on here to but it almost seems to good to be true, just hoping everything arrives okay! and i dont know how to find Canadian dom sources... so i took a crack at this one haha


There's no bad reviews on ology you mean. Well buddy I'm not trying to be a dick but they delete and ban anyone who has anything bad to say about their sponsers.


----------



## AndroSport

There are a number of AML reviews/experiences out on the open forum here. I have used them as have a number of other members here. I have only good things to report. You're fine bro.


----------



## SHRUGS

I'd like some feedback on that new Vialis they carry. Sound like ya could give the whole damn town a mushroom beating for DAYS with that shit! Lol!


----------



## musclebird

AndroSport said:


> There are a number of AML reviews/experiences out on the open forum here. I have used them as have a number of other members here. I have only good things to report. You're fine bro.



Yah i hope so, if not ill be the first to expose them.. haha and i know ology deletes everything negative.. but thinksteroids also has good feedback on them.. unless there corrupt to


----------



## AndroSport

musclebird said:


> Yah i hope so, if not ill be the first to expose them.. haha and i know ology deletes everything negative.. but thinksteroids also has good feedback on them.. unless there corrupt to



Ology certainly deletes everything negative regarding their sponsors. I have not been over there in a while but AML was never a sponsor there in the past so I doubt they are now. 

I haven't seen anything negative here (where they DO NOT delete honest reviews) nor have I personally seen anything negative over on ology either about AML. 

I think you are good brother, no worries. They have always seemed to be stand-up bros when I have dealt with them. 

Cheers,

Andro


----------



## musclebird

AndroSport said:


> Ology certainly deletes everything negative regarding their sponsors. I have not been over there in a while but AML was never a sponsor there in the past so I doubt they are now.
> 
> I haven't seen anything negative here (where they DO NOT delete honest reviews) nor have I personally seen anything negative over on ology either about AML.
> 
> I think you are good brother, no worries. They have always seemed to be stand-up bros when I have dealt with them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andro



awesome, boosting my spirit here, i only spent what i was willing to loose, im really hoping i can post in a few days back on this thread saying aml is gtg!


----------



## 11Bravo

BigHerm said:


> There's no bad reviews on ology you mean. Well buddy I'm not trying to be a dick but they delete and ban anyone who has anything bad to say about their sponsers.



Yeah, I'm one of them and just for stating the truth. Place had gotten a little shady to say the least.


----------



## musclebird

Hey so just wanted to let everyone know that my stuff arrived! fast shipping, awesome customer service! AML is GTG, haven't tried there gear yet but i know its gonna be awesome


----------



## cougar

AML is gtg,your asking all cvl  reps, kind of  like ology in reverse.  There probably edit this or bann me.


----------



## DF

cougar said:


> AML is gtg,your asking all cvl  reps, kind of  like ology in reverse.  There probably edit this or bann me.



This board is nothing like Ology brother.  Please share more of your views.


----------



## 86vette07

Glad everything arrived well Bro.. What is your cycle going too look like.. And for how long?


----------



## musclebird

86vette07 said:


> Glad everything arrived well Bro.. What is your cycle going too look like.. And for how long?



I don't know for sure yet what im going to make out of my cycle, 
350 test e 1-10 maybe 1-12...1-14 even
60mg T-bol 1-4 maybe 1-6
ill be using aromasin for an Ai
Nolva on hand for possible gyno flare up and my ending p.c.t
ill also have a bit of clomid to help with my p.c.t
HCG? wasn't going to get it haha my choice right but is it a bad one? lol
id like to get some letro but AML dosen't carry any...


----------



## AndroSport

musclebird said:


> I don't know for sure yet what im going to make out of my cycle,
> 350 test e 1-10 maybe 1-12...1-14 even
> 60mg T-bol 1-4 maybe 1-6
> ill be using aromasin for an Ai
> Nolva on hand for possible gyno flare up and my ending p.c.t
> ill also have a bit of clomid to help with my p.c.t
> HCG? wasn't going to get it haha my choice right but is it a bad one? lol
> id like to get some letro but AML dosen't carry any...



Letro is toxic shit and will knock your dick in the dirt. Aromasin is good @ 12.5 EOD

Get some HCG bro...

And MOAR FUCKING TEST DUDE... 500min


----------



## PillarofBalance

cougar said:


> AML is gtg,your asking all cvl  reps, kind of  like ology in reverse.  There probably edit this or bann me.



This post makes zero sense. We have no financial interest in any source since there aren't any here. And we don't charge our legal sponsors either.  If you're so unsatisifed with this board, then let me show you something.








You won't be banned, but feel free to take your temper tantrum elsewhere.


----------



## musclebird

AndroSport said:


> Leto is toxic shit and will knock your dick in the dirt. Aromasin is good @ 12.5 EOD
> 
> Get some HCG bro...
> 
> And MOAR FUCKING TEST DUDE... 500min



I don't know if i want to bump the test up that high because im not looking for huge gains... and aromasin can't reverse gyno can it? i wanted letro on hand incase of a gyno flare up just to be safe, and hcg is a must? ill research into it more. 375 is an acceptable amount to run a cycle is it not I know begining cycles are usually 4-6 ? Then with the gains from the T-bol i could already putt on quite a bit of weight, if i were to bump the test up and i was getting to much mass could i just go into a bigger calorie deflict and just become more shredded? I was actually thinking about trying prop, because then i could easily control the gains im making


----------



## musclebird

PillarofBalance said:


> This post makes zero sense. We have no financial interest in any source since there aren't any here. And we don't charge our legal sponsors either.  If you're so unsatisifed with this board, then let me show you something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be banned, but feel free to take your temper tantrum elsewhere.



That cougar guy had me confused, i actually sent him a PM asking him what he was talking about :S


----------



## AlphaD

cougar said:


> AML is gtg,your asking all cvl  reps, kind of  like ology in reverse.  There probably edit this or bann me.



It is sad that you would deface our house like this. Really.


----------



## biggerben692000

musclebird said:


> I don't know if i want to bump the test up that high because im not looking for huge gains... and aromasin can't reverse gyno can it? i wanted letro on hand incase of a gyno flare up just to be safe, and hcg is a must? ill research into it more. 375 is an acceptable amount to run a cycle is it not I know begining cycles are usually 4-6 ? Then with the gains from the T-bol i could already putt on quite a bit of weight, if i were to bump the test up and i was getting to much mass could i just go into a bigger calorie deflict and just become more shredded? I was actually thinking about trying prop, because then i could easily control the gains im making



"Not looking for huge gains?" I'm hoping this thread goes up in flames and just disappears.


----------



## Hardpr

musclebird said:


> Hey so just wanted to let everyone know that my stuff arrived! fast shipping, awesome customer service! AML is* GTG,* haven't tried there gear yet but i know its gonna be awesome


im not getting on you my man but please save this comment about being gtg until you have used the products and find that they are in fact gtg. because if your basing your GTG  on the fact you got a pack thats not good enuff for me. i hope your cycle goes good.


----------



## musclebird

Hardpr said:


> im not getting on you my man but please save this comment about being gtg until you have used the products and find that they are in fact gtg. because if your basing your GTG  on the fact you got a pack thats not good enuff for me. i hope your cycle goes good.


Yah.. my bad, sorta ment gtg for the shipping hehe.. ill let everyone know how the gear tests out, everyones telling me there gear is awesome so im pretty confident in trying it


----------



## 63Vette

This might well be the most fupped duck thread I have ever seen...... is it even in the correct place?


This shit makes my head hurt.


----------



## BigGameHunter

63Vette said:


> This might well be the most fupped duck thread I have ever seen...... is it even in the correct place?
> 
> 
> This shit makes my head hurt.



Hey vette hows the Golf Swing self help tape I sent you?  Say hello to everyone.


----------



## Great-Northerner

lol   



63Vette said:


> This might well be the most fupped duck thread I have ever seen...... is it even in the correct place?
> 
> 
> This shit makes my head hurt.


----------



## Emmerz24

Well that wasn't  nice


----------



## Curiosity

cougar said:


> AML is gtg,your asking all cvl  reps, kind of  like ology in reverse.  There probably edit this or bann me.



This doesn't even make me mad, since it's too illegible to even understand what he's trying to say. I think he's saying that here this guy is getting honest answers and at ology he'd get edited or banned, but I'm not sure.



Emmerz24 said:


> POB you should pm me some of your canadian sources. I hate going through customs.



Are you serious right now?


----------



## g0re

Emmerz24 said:


> POB you should pm me some of your canadian sources. I hate going through customs.



Dude are u serious??


----------



## cranium85

AndroSport said:


> Letro is toxic shit and will knock your dick in the dirt. Aromasin is good @ 12.5 EOD
> 
> Get some HCG bro...
> 
> And MOAR FUCKING TEST DUDE... 500min



I agree bump that test up to at least 400, 450 is fine if its your first or second cycle. But I would go with what andro said and run 500. And def get some hcg, it's to cheap no to include in every cycle and makes pct so much more easier. You recover with. A lot more ease. I will never run another cycle without it.

Also I agree with andro, Letro is only for the extreme. Aromasin is fine for a cycle like this. I would only take Letro if u r extremely Gyno prone or if u want to dry out completely.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PecKerW0OD said:


> I agree bump that test up to at least 400, 450 is fine if its your first or second cycle. But I would go with what andro said and run 500. And def get some hcg, it's to cheap no to include in every cycle and makes pct so much more easier. You recover with. A lot more ease. I will never run another cycle without it.
> 
> Also I agree with andro, Letro is only for the extreme. Aromasin is fine for a cycle like this. I would only take Letro if u r extremely Gyno prone or if u want to dry out completely.



good job pecker finally contributing instead of just fishing around..I like that


----------



## cranium85

Brother Bundy said:


> good job pecker finally contributing instead of just fishing around..I like that



I told u bro I'm not new to this and I'm not here to stir the pot or cause beef and make enemies. Just want to find a good thread to call home after being out of the game for so long


----------



## Charles27

I would too


----------



## Bro Bundy

Charles27 said:


> I would too



u would too what?


----------



## PFM

Charles27 said:


> I would too



More then 3 words would be a start.


----------



## JOMO

Me three!!!


----------



## g0re

I definitely would as well .....

Wait, what would we do?


----------



## JoeX

Man, I was actually curious about AML. Ever since cougar this thread is quite the clusterfuck.


----------



## natedog

Dude letrozole  is great for gyno but like andro sport said it will make it hard as **** to get hard!! But it will kill the gyno


----------



## canadianbuilt

So what happened with your AML cycle? thread died after you received it..


----------



## nightster

canadianbuilt said:


> So what happened with your AML cycle? thread died after you received it..



Yeah, I'm wondering too.. Also where have all those other members gone?


----------



## canadianbuilt

every aml thread i have come across that wasn't posted by paid reps has no honest conclusion or log. Im very interested in the results of an aml cycle..


----------



## Maintenance Man

I know some guys that have used or still use Aml to this day. I think they're quite expensive tho. Many alternatives out there but don't take the 1st one you find. Unless it as really hard to find lol


----------



## canadianbuilt

thanks maintenance man, honestly id pay top dollar to find quality gear


----------



## Maintenance Man

canadianbuilt said:


> thanks maintenance man, honestly id pay top dollar to find quality gear



Well Ive used their winny and for sure have nothing bad to say there. Ive never used anything else from them but guys I know use them and have worked out quite well. I would say they're better than most online pharms but that's not saying much lol. If its all you can find and you've put in the research time, then I wouldn't feel worried to use them. Just gonna pay twice as much.


----------



## canadianbuilt

No price discussion

honest question, thanks maintenance man


----------



## BigGameHunter

Yes that's a lot of money.


----------



## canadianbuilt

Im in canada and the market isnt the same as in the usa. they tend to be a bit more expensive here :/


----------



## carlito7963

i have, and currently use aml. as far as im concerned its gtg. my gf uses there var i am currently running there sust 300 and tren a. along with stane. As for prices i find them pretty reasonable. i have nothing but good things to say and i am a nobody.


----------



## AlphaM

A nobody with 1 post? Hmmmmm


----------



## Fsuphisig

AlphaM said:


> A nobody with 1 post? Hmmmmm



Lol seems legit......


----------



## Redrum1327

ive used their Test e , hcg bloods came back fine


----------



## Woody86

Anyone else used them in the past 3 or so months? Rumor has it they have gone downhill. They supposedly started dropping off early 2014. I used them in 2013 and they were legit then. Just curious if they are still g2g?


----------



## AndroSport

Yes, I have. No problems.

Never had an issue with their gear it has always worked well for me and tested well.


----------



## KingTolo

Just got linked up with them, maybe ill place my next order, seems pricey buti literally just ordered a enough of stuff to cover me for two 3month long cycles and a test bridge, but i always buy stuff in advanced so if there good im in


----------



## wabbitt

carlito7963 said:


> i have, and currently use aml. as far as im concerned its gtg. my gf uses there var i am currently running there sust 300 and tren a. along with stane. As for prices i find them pretty reasonable. i have nothing but good things to say and i am a nobody.



It's "their" not there!  Nice first post.  Way to rep your company.


----------



## Uncle manny

^ lol just when I was getting antsy about Planning my next cycle


----------



## Scomule

I found it unusual that they accept credit cards and Paypal. Maybe that's a Canadian thing. That Test 400 piqued my interest, though.


----------



## Oblivious

55 usd for a vial of test c? better be made in UGL paradise


----------



## Metalhead1

Oblivious said:


> 55 usd for a vial of test c? better be made in UGL paradise



Years ago they were in 20ml vials. Don't know if that has changed or not


----------



## Chillinlow

Oblivious said:


> 55 usd for a vial of test c? better be made in UGL paradise



Stfu up dude $55 usd is not bad


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

musclebird said:


> sorry not trying to break any rules, i saw a lot of posts of people asking about Pinnacle on here so i thought it would be okay if i asked about aml and i couldn't find any bad reviews on them before i ordered so i ordered from them... just wanted to hear if anyone had any new reviews on them, i started to get sketched out after reading some of the stuff on ology scamming people and there's a lot of reviews on aml from ology, at least if i get ripped off i can be the first to warn the Canadian brothers haha


I placed an order from AML last week,  says 3-10 days for shipping, it's been 6.
Pretty harsh comments for an honest question. Please PM me if you found you're source.


----------



## CJ

SmilingBuddhaCanada said:


> I placed an order from AML last week,  says 3-10 days for shipping, it's been 6.
> Pretty harsh comments for an honest question. Please PM me if you found you're source.


The post you replied to is over 9 years old. Don't wait too long for a reply. 🤣


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

I know right?
I'm pretty much on my own here in Canada and have no idea what to expect.
I'm trying to do the research but sourcing is like cracking the magicians code.


----------



## beefnewton

There's actually a Canadian domestic source around here somewhere.  Shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

Care to pm it to me or just tease me like a prom date?


----------



## beefnewton

I'm already like a redheaded stepchild here.  It's even in the title of the thread!  Just go look.  How can you miss it?


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

I'm blind and have no arms.
I'll JET over


----------



## TODAY

SmilingBuddhaCanada said:


> Care to pm it to me or just tease me like a prom date?


This might not be *the* stupidest way to find a source, but it is pretty close.


Unless you have some sort of fetish for getting scammed

Or a fetish for abscesses


----------



## TODAY

In which case, follow your bliss I guess


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

Im blaming the Bong!
Your absolutely right.
Fucking Newbies
Thank you brothers


----------



## SmilingBuddhaCanada

TODAY said:


> This might not be *the* stupidest way to find a source, but it is pretty close.
> 
> 
> Unless you have some sort of fetish for getting scammed
> 
> Or a fetish for abscesses


Just a quick update  


TODAY said:


> In which case, follow your bliss I guess


Hey brother' and Sisters
Just a quick update about my AML order...doesn't seem to be happening and they are not answering emails..
Hope everyone is well and having a killer day.
Namaste 🙏


----------

